# Testing The Water



## Old Wiltshire (May 19, 2017)

TESTING THE WATER! 

Since joining this forum earlier this year I have been a regular visitor but have not put much up on it.
I am in the UK and contribute on a more or less daily basis to the UK forums and this very occasionally includes videos which I put up on Youtube.
I thought I would just ‘test the water’ here with one so to speak to see if they would be of any interest.
This particular one is of a small club show I attended last Sunday in the village of Minstead which is in the New Forest in Southern England.
It is accessed via the link below and best viewed full screen in HD. If you don’t like the music, just turn it down!!







https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uMqqknPfM5Q







-0-​


----------



## nhpharm (May 19, 2017)

I greatly enjoy your posts on shows and auctions on the British forum and am happy to see you posting here!


----------



## Old Wiltshire (May 19, 2017)

-

Thank you nhpharm.
Your input to the UK forum is greatly appreciated to.

-0-​


----------



## cowseatmaize (May 19, 2017)

Welcome aboard! I haven't been over to the UK, AU sites in quite awhile. Hell I'm not on here all that often anymore. Health and things other bottles preoccupy my time as of late.


----------

